# Tatuaje Herf - Dallas and Irving Nov. 13 & 14



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Pete Johnson of Tatuaje Cigars is going to be in town for two days of events. The events will be held at the Up In Smoke stores in Dallas and Irving. On Thursday Nov. 13th, Pete is going to be at the Uptown store from 4 - 8 pm (2222 McKinney Ave. #180, Dallas) and on Friday Nov. 14th he will be appearing at the Mac Park location (7707 N. MacArthur Blvd. #140, Irving) again from 4 - 8 pm. Not that I am pimping his new line, El Triunfador, but both locations will be selling them. I already have two box in my humidors. Last time Pete was in town, Croatan and I spend 5 or 6 hours just hanging, talking and smoking with Pete and had a good old time. I plan to be at both event and would like to see if any other brothers would like to join me.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Why do us good looking guys always have such ugly friends. Looked like a good time Tony.

tt:cb


----------

